# Ewen`s strongman Journal ....



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Guy`s and Girl`s please keep banter question`s or info to here ....http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161189-ewen-s-2012-training-journal.html

This log is purely for logging my gym training and my event work , pictures and videos will be included here and in the other journal .

im training towards the uk`s strongest novice this year 16th june is the qualifier if i make the cut the final is august bank holiday weekend .

comp events ...

qualifier

Date Saturday 16th of June 2012

Venue Waterside Crayford Kent

Sign in from 9.00 starts 11.00 sharp

Presented by V.O.S a.k.a Martin Cee

Event one

100kg axle clean and press for reps 60 secs

Event two

120kg farmers walk 60 secs 20 metres

Event three

Mazda car deadlift 220kg for reps 60secs

Event four

Mazda arm over arm pull 20m weight and vehicle

T.B.C poss 4x4.....! 75 secs

Event five

Atlas stones 90kg 100kg 110kg 120kg 130kg

60 secs

and the novice final

Wagon pull 7.5 ton wagon 20 meter course - fastest time wins

110 log head to head - most lifts wins

Wagon Tyres dead lift 220kg - as many lifts in 90secs

120kg Farmers walk 20m - fastest time wins head to head

300kg Yoke 0ver 20m - fastest time wins

120kg Atlas stone over yoke

this will be my gym training split ...

mondy press 3-5 x3-5 depending on how body feels

axle/log oh push press

axle/log strict press

weighted dips .

thursday squats and deads

squats

deadlift

chin ups .

saturday 3 events

1 moving yoke/sled/tyre/frame etc etc

1 static log axle ohp/deads db ...

1 medley or stones or loading .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

axle push press 5x5 @ 90kg

log strict press 3x5 @ 65kg

weighted dips 5xbw 5xbw+10kg 2x5bw+20kg

face pulls 4x12 light .

nice first light session gives me a base to go from and the fact im full of cold has fcuked me .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cordio

10 mins bike

10 straight leg raises into 10 knee raise on captains char 3x10

3x10 russian twist machine

3x10 weighted crunch .

forgot to do stretches .

goona do some yates style stretching and foam roller with the above on cordio days , will see how i benefit from this .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squats .

W/U

165kg 3x3

deadlifts

W/U

220kg x3

180kg x3

220kg x1

chins

3x5

tail end of my chest/ear/throat infection has me off balance and feeling drained but these numbers are my base .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

event work .

yoke

120 x 30m drop turn

180 x 30m drop turn

240 x 30 drop turn

yoke 240kg x15m into farmers 110kg x15m

farmers

70 x 30 m turn

110 x 30 turn

110x 30 turn

log clean and press 85kg x 3

log cleans

85 x3

85 x 3

105 x3

125 x3

135 x2

stones

80kg on to 6 ft platform x3

80kg ^^^^^^^^^^^x2

100kg ^^^^^^^^^^^x2

80kg ^^^^^^^^^^^^x2

tyre 350kg

4 flips

4 flips .

done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trained today kind of instead of yesterday .

axle

warm ups with 50kg (axle weight)

100kg clean then dropped it on my right quad , bruised swollen and red raw from the knurling .

left axle there

did 3 sets of 5 seated shoulder press (machine) 40kg each side plud machine weight 45kg last 2 sets .

3x12 face pulls

2x5 dips .

diet has been crap over the last few days .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squats

65x10

85x5

105x3

145x5

190x1

190x1

180x1

140x5

legs done quad is still sore as fcuk but felt ok ish

trap bar deads 220x7 in 60 secs

chin up

bw x5

bw+10x5

bw+15x4 drop set into bw x2

finished .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bb c+p as axle was outside .

60x10

100x2

100x5

110x2

60x10

60x5

dips bwx5 +10x5 +20x5 +30x5 =40kgx5


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

12-6-12

last sesh before comp

squat 2x5 145kg

chins 5x5 @ bw

face pulls 3x12


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

24-6-12

push day felt fcuking heavy through lack of sleep as food has been better than my plan so far .

although forgot my work out shake so luckily i found a bag of haribo in my gym bag

log push press 1x clean reps from chest

105kg x2 very little leg

105x4

105x1

strict log

70kg 3x5

dips

bw x4

bw+15kg 3x5

did 6 min incline walk as warm up and cool down also 4x15 face pulls to warm shoulders .

still got a back niggle from comp went for a rep on log and it kinda clicked back in lol probably just realigned my spine

actually feels like my shoulders are growing weird feeling but nice .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trained tonight although really did not enjoy it went up to 145 squats for 3`s felt like 200 really could not be assed

deads well 3 reps at 180 stopped sat down looked at bar then took the plates off

3x5 chins bw .

work has been tiresome in the sun/heat all day really not fun .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wasnt going to do events today but got talked into it and had a good session but very tired .

log for doubles and singles upto 105kg

farmers upto 120kg for 5 mtrs focus on the set off picking up , tired 135kg lifted it but failed 4 times (not strong enough)

yoke same set up as farmers upto 280kg .

350kg tyre flip x2 x4 .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

press day .

6 mins on treadmill 5.5 incline , speed 5.5

face pulls with rotation as area warm up

log push press

warm ups empty log (65kg) upto 85kg

3-4 sets of 2-4 reps

working set 100kg 4-3-3

rear delt machine 5x5 not sure of plate numbers

dips 4x5 @bw 1x5 + 20kg

done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squats worked upto 145 x2 nothing special

deadlift went up to 180 x1

chins 5xbw 5xbw+10kg same x4 same x3 same x3 best to date really getting better at these .

done

let myself down with eating and water really felt it tonight so couple big feeds ready for saturday .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

event training today kind of .

yoke in 10mtr wobbles started off empty yoke adding 20kg x 4 each run upto 270-290kg (unsure of yoke weight) think yoke weighs 50kg idk tbh .

felt weak weights felt very heavy even picking up a 20 plate felt like a 50 plate .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

9-7-12

starting this as of tonight

Russian method

Week 1: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%

Week 2: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%

Week 3: 6 sets of 4 @ 80%

Week 4: 6 sets of 5 @ 80%

Week 5: 6 sets of 6 @ 80%

Week 6: 5 sets of 5 @ 85%

Week 7: 4 sets of 4 @ 90%

Week 8: 3 sets of 3 @ 95%

Week 9: 2 sets of 2 @ 100%

Week 10: New PR @ 105%

Treadmill 6mins 5.5 5.5

Facepulls 3x12

Log push press

[email protected]

Log strict press

[email protected]

Dips bw 5x5

Pinochios3x5 with bb


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

6min treadmill 5.5 5.5 .

stretches

squats tonight

warm ups then working set 165kg 6x2

block pulls

220kg 3x2

chins with added 15kg 4-3-3

done

video from set 4 ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

event day 2 events pain in the ass as i gotta get all the gear out set it up train take it apart and put it away .

anyway .

yoke

warmups upto 270kg

frame (30kg)

110kg

190kg

270kg 2 runs of 5 mtrs

dropped to 230kg 4 x 5mtr runs .

fingals finger weight is around 180kg + did 3 sets of 3 .

230kg yoke .






fingal finger


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

16-7-12

Log

6x3 @100kg

dips bw+

Bw x5 +15x5 +30x4 +45failed +30x4 bwx5

done .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

19-7-12

squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

deads

warm ups to 220kg then [email protected]

chins

+15kg x4 x3 x3 just bw x5 .

done .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

21-7-12

sm stuff ....

yoke warm ups to 230 then 230 into 135 duck all 10mtrs

fingals finger x3 x5

stones to wsm platform height

80 90 100 .

went for 110 just couldnt grip it also had me squat shorts on so wasnt flexible in the hips lesson learned


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squats

6x4 165kg

deads

180 3x3

chins

3x5 @ bw

felt ill all week and it showed tonight .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sm stuff .

yoke .

warm ups 110kg x40mtrs 190kg x 40mtrs 270kg x40mtrs

300kg x20mtrs

farmers

70 x40mtrs 90x40mtrs 100x40 mtrs

log

85x3

95x3

105x1

120 fail

done

had a [email protected] week as missed my pressing on monday and food intake has been gash .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

31-7-21

log

warm ups

100kg meant to be 6x5 i just couldnt manage it so i did 3x5 then last set got 4 .

arm wrestling was a bad idea between that and beer i feel terrible but i had a good night and needed a little fun .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squats

warm ups .

6x6 165kg

deads 180 2x2

chins

bwx5 +15 x5 +15x3 bwx3

done .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

6-8-12

push

treadmill 5-5 6mins

dynamic stretches

3x10-12 facepulls

log warm ups

work set 103kg 5x5

dips bw x5 +15kgx5 +30kgx5

done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

treadmill 5.0 5.0 6mins

dynamic stretches

squats

warm ups

4x4 @ 185kg

140kg x3 sldl

3x5 chins @bw .

fcuked


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

warm up

treadmill I5-S5-T6mins

face pulls 3x10

log warm ups

65kg 3x2

85kg 1x2

105kg x1

113kg x1

worksets

108kg 4x4

dips 5x5 @bw

some ab stuff .

done .

fcuked my % up i skipped a week on squats i missed the 5x5 last week and bumped the kg and did 4x4

going to stick with squats 1 week in front of log also moving deadlift to saturday as i cant be fcuked after squats .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squat

treadmill i5-s5-t6 .

dynamic stretches

squat warm ups

work set

205kg 3x3

2nd rep of 2nd set slipped off my back was sweaty wearing a vest and sore pecs from jabbing 3ml in each a few days ago .

dips [email protected] [email protected]

2x5 hammer curls for the girls .

last set of squats bit fcuked off with depth on this set no excuses must try harder .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

saturday 18-8-12

didnt do event work .

Treadmill 5-5-6mins

Dynamic stretches

Deadlift

Doh upto 180 in 3's

Straps 220-240-250- singles .

Bor 100kg 3x5 .

Done .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this journal is purely for my updating thank you

treadmill 5-5-6

facepulls 3x12

dynamic stretches

log

65 x5 x3 x2 all strict

95x1 x1 strict

113kg x1 x1 push

65 x6 x5

dips 3x5 @bw

cable station #4 3x10


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squats and chins last session before uk`s strongest novice final .

treadmil 5-5-6mins

dynamic stretches

hip flexor stretch

warm ups .

barx10

65x8

100x5

145x3

185x1

205x1

225x1

chins @bw 3x5 1x4 1x3 .

done .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

exercise will still be the same .

log push press

dips

squat

chins

deadlift

BOR < going for this due to the movement being similar to a log pick up .

saturday will be event day which is when im deadlifting and doing bor so idea is to work on speed and conditioning leaving the heavy stuff alone for a while and focusing on brute power and speed for the next few months .

cycle 1 (heavy) all % will be calculated and recalculated off this system .

Week 1: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%

Week 2: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%

Week 3: 6 sets of 4 @ 80%

Week 4: 6 sets of 5 @ 80%

Week 5: 6 sets of 6 @ 80%

Week 6: 5 sets of 5 @ 85%

Week 7: 4 sets of 4 @ 90%

Week 8: 3 sets of 3 @ 95%

Week 9: 2 sets of 2 @ 100%

Week 10: New PR @ 105%

speed work .

60% 10x3 90 sec rest

60% 8x3 90 sec rest

65% 7x3 90 sec rest

65% 6x3 90 sec rest

70% 5x3 90 sec rest

70% 4x3 60 sec rest

75% 3x3 60 sec rest

75% 3x3 30 sec rest

80% 2x3 30 sec rest

80% 2x3 30 sec rest

then repeat heavy with the added kg .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

log push press

[email protected]

dips

bwx5 +10x5 +15x5 +30.2x5

atlas stone flys done on cable station .

done .

had a busy week with comp moving house and a mates wedding so diet and rest has suffered .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TTreadmill 5/5/6 .

dynamic stretches

squats

warm ups upto 185

6x2 @ 185kg

hip aductor/floor machine .

done

first leg sesh since comp kept the depth nice and low felt easy enjoyed the sesh .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

8-9-12

Treadmill 5/5/6

Dynamic stretches .

Deadlifts

Warm ups doh upto 180 tried 220 doh grip went at knee normally pull 220 doh dropped and swapped to mixed grip .

Straps on

240x1

250x1

260xf

Power shrugs upto 260 4x5

Chins 5x5 @bw

Hammer curls across chest 3x5 25/30/30

Done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

12-9-12

Couldn't be fcuked tonight have a major headache more than likely the power shrugs on sat should of foam rolled traps .

Treadmill 5/5/6

Log 2x5 65kg

85x3

105 x2

Dips [email protected]

Atlas stone flys 3x5 40/40/50kg think these have tweaked my shoulder gonna have to drop them .

Bad training day I've had some top sessions lately so its even out a bit .

Weighed myself and was bang on 18 stone and I'm leaner lol

- - - Updated - - -

13-9-12

Did some squats tonight

Treadmill 5 5 6

Dynamic stretches

Warm ups

Then did 205kgx2

Ham curls 4x3

Hip aductor 3x10

Done .

Going to run my 10 week Russian cycle as of Monday


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

17-9-12

Log tonight .

Treadmill 5-5-6

Face pulls 3x15

Dynamic stretches .

Log 65kg 2x5

85x2

105x1

110x1

115x1

120x1

125xfail

Db shoulder press single arm standing

30x3

40x3

46x1

Dips @bw

3x5

1x10.

Done

Gym was closing as I was on db press so did a little bit then got my dips in rushed through it .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

20-9-12

Squats

Treadmill 5-5-6

Dynamic stretches

Warm ups upto 205kg all doubles and triples

Work sets

[email protected]

Got stronger as the sets went by depth was best yet .

Awesome session loved it although all I did was squats lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

24-9-12

Well trained tonight really didn't feel like it as I'm partially deaf ache like fcuk and just generally rundown with this cold so trying not to make it worse .

Facepulls to warm shoulders

Dynamic stretches

Log all strict upto 105 x2

Db single arm standing press 40 3x3

Dips at bw 4 or 5 x5

Felt awful but had to do something as this comp is looming and I don't wanna fcuk up in front of the big boys namely griff


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

27-9-12

Treadmill 5-5-6

Dynamic stretches

Squats

Warm UPS to 225 .

225kg 3x1.

Leg ext 3x3

Ham curls 3x3

Bi curls 2x5

Done

Still full of cold deafness in both ears can hear nothing clearly its all muffled but no pain anymore .

Squats felt good defo a bigger squat in there , happy for tonight sesh .

- - - Updated - - -

29-9-12

Really didn't want to train today as feel even worse but I've only got Mon/Tue then some time off til comp .

Treadmill 5-5-6

Dynamic stretches

Block pulls upto 260 x2

Chins 5x3

Bor (machine) 3x3 upto 100kg

Not bad considering I'm ill as fcuk but pi55ed off as its affecting training eating and sleep .

Oh well can't have good sessions all the time .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1-10-12

early session today with @switch , nice guy strong and determined , great session .

facepulls 3x15

log push press

warmups up to 110kg

6x2 @110kg

single arm db press

45kg 3x3

dips bw x5 +10x3 +20x3 +30x5

done .

felt good cold is going still deaf in one ear but enjoyed it today .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

- - - Updated - - -

last session today and felt very tough also tired and drained .

treadmill 5-5-6

dynamic stretches

squats

warm ups up to 205kg

2x2 @ 205kg left it there

deadlifts up to 220

chins [email protected] 2x3+10kg

done .

trained with @switch again both not in the best shape lol was good and enjoyed it .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

first session since watfords comp

log sesh

face pulls to warm

few stretches

log warm ups was going to do 110 6x3 but managed 1x2 @110 then 105 1x2 dropped to 75 and pressed 2x4-5 out .

40kg single arm standing ohp

dips [email protected]

totally smashed felt achy but good to get blood moving round .

still happy i wasnt last .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

11-10-12

squat day .

trained with switch and Tass at MOM .

treadmill warm up

dynamic stretches

squats went up to 225kg for 1

leg ext

ham curls

both 3x3 .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this journal is purely for my updating thank you

12-10-12

deadlifts up to 240kg 3x1

chins 3x3 1x2 .

done .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

15-10-12

Treadmill

Face pulls 3x15

Dynamic stretches

Log

Warm ups 65x4 85x3

100kg 6x4 total of 6 reps were strict 2 more were almost strict .

Single arm Db press 40 2x3 46 x1 triceps were blasted lol

Dips @bw 5x5 fcuking hard .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

18-10-12

Trained and even the bar felt very heavy nearly gave up .

Treadmill

Dynamic stretches

Squats

6x4 @ 185kg

Hanging off pull up bar to decompress .

Ab work wtf

Done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

22-10-12

Push day.

Treadmill 2 mins was fcuked proper blowing out my ass .

log 6x5 @100kg

single ARM standing Db press 40x3.

Dips bw x 5

done .

fcuked up on log I put 110kg on strict pressed it and nearly went home then realised I fcuked up my maths lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

25-10-12

Birthday squats feel awesome today .

Treadmill

Dynamic stretches

Squats 185kg 6x5 .

Done

Seriously felt like 60kg loved it now its pizza time .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

27-10-12

Deadlifts triples up to 220 1x250 260 xfx2

Chins [email protected]

Bicep curls .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

29-10-12

Strict log 100kg 3x6 .

Done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

19-11-12

today is my first sesh back since last weeks no training and still feel sh1t but pb`s were had .

125kg log push press flew up but balance was miles off due to ear problem .

seated hammer strength shoulder press 60kg plus arm each side x5 x3 x3 .

dips were average did bw x3 +20kg x5 +30kg x3

arms felt like they were falling off .

was goning to do block pulls but couldnt be fcuked .

weighed in just under 19 stone .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

24-11-12

Trained today still not 100% .

Treadmill

Dynamic stretches

Squats oly style kept at 140 for a few sets of 3 felt weak .

Ham curls 3x6

Chins 3x5

Shoulder press hammer strength machine 60 a side 3x3

Bicep boy stuff .

Done .

Weight has dropped to just under 19 so gonna train m w f and have more structure during week .

Can't be awesome all the time lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

26-11-12

Trained a little tonight .

Treadmill

Dynamic stretches

Face pulls 3x15

Log strict 105kg 3x3

Single arm Db press standing 30x3 40x3 45x3

Dips bwx5 +10x10 +20 x8+30x6

Done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Light squats 140 sets of 3

Ham curls 2x5

Seated hammer shoulder press 60 a side 3x3

Heavy rear delt work

Leg raises

Done

Weight bang on 19 stone .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

another sh1t session due to trapping something on monday log pressing .

deads singles from bar upto 220 went for 260 had it up to knees twice told back couldnt take it .

seated cable rows 3x6 stack (strict)

cg pulldowns 3x8 half stack

3 chins

some leg/knee raises

and 3 sets of bicep curls 

need to have a few light session with focus on assistance for a while as im picking up daft injurys so will re-work routine as of monday .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

last nights effort .

oly squats light .

5x2 @ 100kg

felt super tough on lower back but felt great having the bar sat on my traps/delts its like having muscle sculpted to sit a bar loved it kinda fell back in love with squats after that and wanted to bang some weight on however i knew my lower back wasnt ready and doubt it will be for a few weeks so alas it wasnt to be .

single arm standing db press , really hurt doing these so did 40kg x8 x6 feeling good for 5x5 at 50kg but not attempting til back is better .

dips +30kg x8 x8 , felt good but felt fcuked off and in pain so kept it light and low volume .

captains chair 2x15 knee raise with 12x leg raise super setted on each knee raise set .

reverse hypers 1x12 last couple hurt .

done .

painful session all round .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

12 12 12

onights effort .

Front squats 5x3 @ 100kg

Chins [email protected]

1x12 captains chair

Kettlebell swings lightest kb

Backs sore still , light session but enjoyed it all the same .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

17-12-12

Log strict 100kg x3 1 1.

Seated ohp plate loaded 60a side 6 5 65kg 3

Dips at bw 2x10

Captains chair 3x12

Done .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

31-12-12

got a last sesh of year in was **** to say the least really couldnt be ****d but had to work the muscles .

axle clean and press lol FAIL not in it today no power back still stiff

seated hammer strength shoulder press machine 40kg each side x8 60kg each side x5

tricep press downs x10 @ half stack x10 @ 3/4 stack x8 @ full stack

roped bicep curls 3x12 1x8 @ half stacxk .

done

pitiful but coming back from cns burn out is a bummer just need to rest and get back into things slowly .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trained last night really enjoyed it but my back is in bits today so foam roller will be out soon also had wife running elbow deep into spinae erectors last night which helped , knee also feels sensitive so will have to keep an eye on it last thing i want right now is to join slimming world or weight watchers and end up bodybuilding lol perhaps once strongman is done with me i will go down that route .

anyway last nights efforts .

deadlifts in triples upto 220 then [email protected] 250kg

under hand chins 3x5 under hand pull downs 2x5

seated cable row half stack 1x5 full stack 2x5

hyper extentions 2x5

kettle bell swings 12kg x12 24kgx12

done

deadlifts felt good on the back so left it there didnt want to push too hard but its nice knowing i can pull 250 with ease when needed .

chins were good but lat pulldowns hurt my back which eased up while doing hypers and kb swings .

happy with first session of the year really could of been better but could of been worse .

worked diet out its made up of 5500 cals and im keeping protein higher this time to lose fat and build muscle i also did a whole 5 mins of cardio on the x trainer too lol felt good afterwards heart rate was around 154 ish so will try get it lower over 5 mins then increase to 7.5 mins then 10 so i can hopefully blast out 10 mins easily .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

4-1-13 

legs today felt ok tired and back still playing up but happy ish with today .

back squats .

triples to 185

185 3x1 .

front squats

107.5kg 2x3

facepulls 3x15 light

seated shoulder press 45kg 3x10

hyper ext 2x10

kettle bell swings 2x10


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Not updated this for ages and seeing as I deleted my other one I'll pop tonights vid up in here .

Mondays sesh was ...

Deadlifts 220 3x5

Chins @bw 5x5

Felt weak on deads .

Wednesday efforts (tonight video to follow)

Strict log 90kg 4x5

Bench 160 x2

Physio tomorrow then light legs on friday and a foam roll ready for Saturday charity comp .

Feeling pretty good today .

Food will of been 750g of rice and 1.5 kg of meat beef pork lamb

Brekkie was bowl of porridge and honey around 100g of oats .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dont look at my belly im carbing up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

one more


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Facepulls

Hack squats

Ham curls

Foan roller

Physio cancelled earlier .

Not long til comp day , emotions are all over and feeling pretty angry .

It is a charity comp so win lose or draw the charity wins which is tge most important thing .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

@ewen......I just saw you say in a journal that you will be in Hastings on Sunday? Does that mean you're not there on Saturday? Cos I'm going on Saturday to cheer you on but if you're not there it would be....well...a bit pointless? Lol

Did I get the day wrong?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck for your comp! Smash it Ewen!!! :bounce:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

have a good one


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Give it your best as always big fella:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

3rd .

Mmmm beer


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> 3rd .
> 
> Mmmm beer


Well done mate. Enjoy the beer!

I'm just about to crack open a bottle of vodka myself


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well done pal 3rd is brilliant, get drinking and eating

also solid strict log mate looking powerfull as fck


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> well done pal 3rd is brilliant, get drinking and eating
> 
> also solid strict log mate looking powerfull as fck


Cheers buddy .


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Well done, enjoy the beer:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Ewen..you did very well today, I wuz proud of you, and tassi....ma two boys, one lifting and one doing the camera stuff...awesome...and GT is really lovely looking, very good looking lady....well done...I took some really poop vids on my phone but it ran out really quickly so I didn't get too many...my phones re-charging at the moment so I'll look at them before I do anything. If they are ok would it be alright to put them in my journal? or elsewhere in the Hastings thread? or I could send them to you first if you want....

Well done though...it was so nice to watch the comp and although it was big geezers etc, It made me want to run down the gym and start ohp'ing until the cows come home...ha...x


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

ewen said:


> 3rd .
> 
> Mmmm beer


awesome lad


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Ullo Ewen..you did very well today, I wuz proud of you, and tassi....ma two boys, one lifting and one doing the camera stuff...awesome...and GT is really lovely looking, very good looking lady....well done...I took some really poop vids on my phone but it ran out really quickly so I didn't get too many...my phones re-charging at the moment so I'll look at them before I do anything. If they are ok would it be alright to put them in my journal? or elsewhere in the Hastings thread? or I could send them to you first if you want....
> 
> Well done though...it was so nice to watch the comp and although it was big geezers etc, It made me want to run down the gym and start ohp'ing until the cows come home...ha...x


Haha thank you , pop em in yours and tag me if you like thanks .

I did keep an eye out for you but didnt see you  will catch up with you sometime no doubt .

Thanks flubs x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Body is in bits and ive only been up ten mins , lots of water and a fry up will be had


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

The axle deadlift looked ridiculously hard on the grip side of things pal. I think it would have been much more interesting if they'd allowed straps. Good on you for getting 2, I'm not sure I'd have got any trying to grip a bar that thick


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks guys .

Bar was 3 inch thick and very slippery , freshly pained by the look of it abd ive never pulled 250 twice so pulling it twice on an axle i was pleased with same log I hate small logs so 3 webt down well with me but farmers and yoke have always been my best events but I bombed out on those .

Ive not trained events since long before bodypower and even then it was shockingly sp**** so more training would of seen me place higher .

Baring in mind 1st 2nd are England's strongest man competitors .

Oh well


----------

